
Startup Name Generator - d99kris
https://codepen.io/rstacruz/full/wJyaJb
======
d99kris
The original source is [https://github.com/rstacruz/startup-name-
generator](https://github.com/rstacruz/startup-name-generator) but I thought
it would be more useful to share the demo.

From my quick testing I think it generates pretty decent names, although many
dot-com domains are unfortunately already taken.

